# Hintergrund: SSL für lau



## Newsfeed (14 Januar 2010)

Der israelische Anbieter StartSSL bietet kostenlose SSL-Serverzertifikate an, die immerhin ein Jahr gültig sind. Der Artikel zeigt, wie man ein Zertifikat für seine Domain dort beantragt und im Server installiert.

Weiterlesen...


----------

